# Fresh Fest Tallahassee



## Gudj (Feb 22, 2010)

Is anyone going to be at Fresh Fest and want to meetup? I am headed to Tallahassee asap from Orlando and plan on attending. Skillshares, Direct-Action workshops and bands. Sounds alright.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 25, 2010)

i heard the workshops were out this year for the most part.


you can come pay 25 bucks to see shitstorm...


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 25, 2010)

actually they might have cancelled. tally scene rules.


----------



## Gudj (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I'm here. And there are workshops going on, but I wish there were more. 

Also, a weekend pass is $20 and some events and shows are free. I didn't buy a pass.


----------

